# Weight gain



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,

I bet your all bored of these questions but hey.

Ive been training for a month and half now

Im 5'9

173 pounds

15% body fat

and i eat crap all the time.

(just being honest)

I have put on 5 pounds since training.

But i would like a good meal plan please.

I am now stocked up on protien shakes, mutant mass and jack3d and liquid fury

i plan to start eating properley after xmas, so would like to get started on meal plan now.

I would like to gain around 20-30 lbs

Thanks

Ben


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

look at my journal bro it will help u out waheed put me right!!


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

wow 1 reply and from the bloke im training with my brother lol


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Work out your BMR, add 500 calories to it, get that calories from 50%carbs, 35% protein and 15% fats (as long as the protein is there dong worry massively about the macros just make sure you eat enough


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

The reason you havent got many replies is very rare for someone to come along and think "yeh, i'll do all the work for this guy since he cant be bothered himself".

Sorry if sounds harsh but true.

Theres loads of stickies to use. Theres tonnes of journals you could steal a diet from. Half the joy of doing it yourself means you actually begin to understand WHY your eating certain foods, and why you choose one food source over another, and why one day mince is better for you than chicken, and what you can swap oats for cos your just tired of drinking that stuff.

So yeh, thats prob one of the reason. That and we're just as lazy lol.

Read stickies,

Come back with something you have come up with or found, and you might find people comment and adjust.

Good luck


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Use http://dailyburn.com to get a basic plan of cals etc,

The tweak it to suit daily needs


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> The reason you havent got many replies is very rare for someone to come along and think "yeh, i'll do all the work for this guy since he cant be bothered himself".
> 
> Sorry if sounds harsh but true.
> 
> ...


Thing is where im new, i read alot but they all say different things so it gets very confusing!


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks to xpower and ardsam rep your way!


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

hi mate.i went from 12st 4 up to 15 stone in less than a year.im natural aswell.my diet consisted of

meal 1.70g oats or 3 weetabix.200ml full fat milk.1 bannana,30g whey.

meal2.oatmeal bagel with 3 eggs scrambled

meal3.200g chicken.good serving pasta.green beans.teaspoon oilve oil over it.

meal4.200g chicken.rice/pasta,green beans

cnp protein bar

workout

p.w.o 50g whey,25g dextrose,10 g creatine

meal 5,2 cod fillets.pasta,veg..linseed and cashew nuts.

myprotein meal replacement.

4 oatcakes with peanut butter.

meal 6(supper)5 egg white omlete.30g whey with 200ml full fat milk,10g glutimine.

that wasnt set in stone by the way as i would change some of the meals to pork or steak etc.also had tuna with pita breads etc.you can buy fine powder oats from my protein and throw them in a shake,perfect for bulking and very convenient.


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

Yale said:


> hi mate.i went from 12st 4 up to 15 stone in less than a year.im natural aswell.my diet consisted of
> 
> meal 1.70g oats or 3 weetabix.200ml full fat milk.1 bannana,30g whey.
> 
> ...


Now thas what im talking about. Much love mate cheers


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ben Dilk said:


> Thing is where im new, i read alot but they all say different things so it gets very confusing!


I agree, can definately get confusing. Everyone responds differently to food types. What works for me might not work for you.

Whatever diet you pick, try it and tweak as necessary.

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

you copied this from a website didnt u i just seen this on google lol



Yale said:


> hi mate.i went from 12st 4 up to 15 stone in less than a year.im natural aswell.my diet consisted of
> 
> meal 1.70g oats or 3 weetabix.200ml full fat milk.1 bannana,30g whey.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol. Thats funny man!! lol.

Anyway, have you worked out your maintenance yet btw? Or are you not planning to do that and just wing it?


----------



## Ben Dilk (Jul 7, 2010)

i have no idea how to work it out

little one keeps jumping all on me so i rarely have time to sit and read properly lol

thanks


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Ben Dilk said:


> mutant mass


I wouldn't touch this sh1te with a barge pole!


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> you copied this from a website didnt u i just seen this on google lol


its a tweaked version of the one on here in the stickys "how to grow at home and work"i used a few meals from it and threw in a good few of my own.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

why not?? a couple of lads did well off it . one lad put 8 pounds on in a month , the othr 12 pounds!!!



Gsedge1 said:


> I wouldn't touch this sh1te with a barge pole!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Why only 25g dextrose post work out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> why not?? a couple of lads did well off it . one lad put 8 pounds on in a month , the othr 12 pounds!!!


12 pounds in a month? lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Why so serious why you laughing I'm not joking !! I hate people like you if you got the right diet and your using mutant mass why shouldn't you put loads on granted you mite loose a fair bit


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Don't even look at those supplements till you've been on a good solid diet for at least 6months my friend


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Drink Milk, and lots of it like 4 pints a day full fat only, on top of your normal diet for a month and it will make you gain weight fast


----------

